# Mellowing extra sharp chedder cheese?



## possum-pie (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi all, I am new to smoking cheese, cut a 1# block into 5 strips, cold smoked with apple wood 3 hours, turned out good but just alittle strong.  I am wondering what aging it after smoking it does. The flavor is good, just alittle too smokey.  Will letting it sit mellow the smoke flavor?  I think it is fine the way it is, but I will try a piece every few days to see the difference


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 26, 2010)

Give it 2 weeks if ya can and it will mellow out nicely, or so they tell me. The best I ever did was 1 week and it was gone.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 26, 2010)

2 week aging in the fridge without fail. Every time.  We wrap our blocks in foodsaver bags.  Your patience _*will *_be rewarded!

If it's still too smokey for your taste, cut back on the smoke time in the future.


----------



## meateater (Dec 26, 2010)

You really don't need to cut blocks apart, even bigger than 1#. The trick is to let them mellow for at least two weeks in the fridge. I have some coming up on there 1 year anniversary and still looking great.


----------



## smokezilla (Dec 27, 2010)

I always use 4 coals in my char griller and put cherrywood chips on them for about an hour and a half to two hours. adding more if I half too to keep at 60 to70 degrees. last time i smoked for three and a half hours and wife and kids thought it was to smokey, next time i will smoke for three and a half hours  (this is after 2 weeks)


----------

